

Ask HN: AI clubs, meetups or willing to meet in London - mmiliauskas


======
ig1
Data science meetup:

<http://data-science.meetup.com/cities/gb/17/london/>

Machine learning meetup:

<http://www.meetup.com/London-Machine-Learning-Meetup/>

There's also a data science hackathon happening this weekend:

<http://musicdatascience.com/music-data-science-hackathon/>

------
ses
The AI community seems somewhat dispersed in the UK. There are pockets of
interest, mostly where universities carrying out research in this area reside:
I know some of these exist in London and Edinburgh.

Also there's an AI conference taking place in Cambridge later in the year.

